# Giant E-Bike



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Just picking one of these up!

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/full-eplus-0-sx-2017 :eekster:

It has a Yamaha motor and I want the correct dongle for it. Anyone know if this is the right one?

https://www.ebiketuning.com/sx2-dongle-for-yamaha.html

Thanks Large!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I think Harry might reflect that we don't "dangle our dongles" around here.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty much.

Buys brand new emtb. Immediately makes it illegal. No [email protected]$s given. Poster child for anti-ebikers.


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

Large ride it first like I did. You can't pedal over 20 mph on any real trails anyway....plus you won't piss off people you will meet on the fire roads.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Plus, you won't jeopardize your warranty should you ever need it.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

fos'l said:


> Plus, you won't jeopardize your warranty should you ever need it.


I am a Giant dealer, no worries there. I have some of my own land that I was thinking would be great to hit 35mph on the double track and sell off my motorcycles. It would not be a illegal riding thing and would take it off for trails that are not private owned.

Has anyone gotten the dongle and do you think this one is right, having a hard time figuring out which exact parts I need.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You forgot "asking for a friend". 

Wink, wink.

-Walt


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

LargeMan said:


> I am a Giant dealer, no worries there. I have some of my own land that I was thinking would be great to hit 35mph on the double track and sell off my motorcycles.


Unless you run a 53t chainring, it ain't gonna happen...


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

EricTheDood said:


> Unless you run a 53t chainring, it ain't gonna happen...


There are plenty of riders hitting above 50mph on them with the correct dongle. It has a 500w limited motor and with the dongle should allow it to its 750w capacity.






This speed box on a Bosch lets him go 51mph


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Just came across this -






Will try that first and report, looks easy!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Dude, Fos'l, seriously? Not binned yet? Are you secretly trying to make e-bikes look bad?

-Walt


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

LargeMan said:


> There are plenty of riders hitting above 50mph on them with the correct dongle. It has a 500w limited motor and with the dongle should allow it to its 750w capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50mph at 750w? I have a bike with a cyclone mid drive at 2000 watts and I cannot exceed 36mph on flat ground. 50mph on a bicycle would require at least 3000w on a road bike with skinny ass tires.

You don't have enough juice in that motor to go that fast.

Note: you can hit 50 mph downhill but....that doesn't really count. But if you want to go that fast you can get a motorcycle.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Go to one of the EU chat rooms they are more knowledgeable. 

Just don’t get your hopes up about the 50mph thing. It ain’t happening. 750w will barely pull 28 on flat ground.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Walt said:


> Dude, Fos'l, seriously? Not binned yet? Are you secretly trying to make e-bikes look bad?
> 
> -Walt


Binned for what? Why not get the most out of it that I can, if it is legal?

Used to install chips on my cars when I was younger to remove the governors, just trying to do the same on my bike. Will post pics on Monday when I have it set up.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

LargeMan said:


> Just came across this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This hack has been around since before they were called e-bikes and does work. The YouTube comment about of just sticking a good magnet on the inboard end of the pedal axle is how I've done it. Less than a buck; don't need no stinking dongles!

FWIW it's always good to play with a bike calculator like this before committing to spending a bunch of money on a concept; if you can get all of the 500 W out of the motor AND you're pedaling effort is 250 W the most you'll get on a flat road is about 27 mph.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Moe Ped said:


> This hack has been around since before they were called e-bikes and does work. The YouTube comment about of just sticking a good magnet on the inboard end of the pedal axle is how I've done it. Less than a buck; don't need no stinking dongles!
> 
> FWIW it's always good to play with a bike calculator like this before committing to spending a bunch of money on a concept; if you can get all of the 500 W out of the motor AND you're pedaling effort is 250 W the most you'll get on a flat road is about 27 mph.


Thanks for the link, big help!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My Turbo Specialized is 750w road bike. Cuts out at 28mph.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Gutch said:


> My Turbo Specialized is 750w road bike. Cuts out at 28mph.


I should add that a speed hack may (probably) require a change of gearing that may render a bike useless at the other end of the spectrum. Of course mid drives have the most flexibility for hacking; hub motors can do amazing things if overclocked---up until meltdown.

A hub motor laced into the rear end of a Turbo Levo (with its own controller, battery, etc.) would make for an interesting hot rod.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Moe Ped said:


> I should add that a speed hack may (probably) require a change of gearing that may render a bike useless at the other end of the spectrum. Of course mid drives have the most flexibility for hacking; hub motors can do amazing things if overclocked---up until meltdown.
> 
> A hub motor laced into the rear end of a Turbo Levo (with its own controller, battery, etc.) would make for an interesting hot rod.


This is somewhat hard to do. I believe there is only 1 thru axle hub motor and I'm not sure it would work on a turbo Levo. Too skinny, wide, etc...


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Harryman said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Buys brand new emtb. Immediately makes it illegal. No [email protected]$s given. Poster child for anti-ebikers.


How is he making it illegal? Are you not allowed to ride whatever motor on ohv trails?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

No discussion of modifying a Bike beyond stock allowed on MTBR due to the implications that if it were taken on public land it would be illegal. Please keep all discussion here to legal for trails eBikes, Class 1, Class 2.


----------

